# [SOLVED] how can I play Call of duty 5 without graphic card?



## kec1995 (Dec 25, 2011)

I've installed my Cod5 and when I try to run it it says that my graphic card does not support something :facepalm: ... I've found somewhere software that could help me - 3d analyser. Can anyone help me with 3d analyser settings for cod waw  ? 

thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: how can I play Call of duty 5 without graphic card?*

Brand and model of the PC or Laptop?


----------



## kec1995 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: how can I play Call of duty 5 without graphic card?*

How can I find that?


----------



## kec1995 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: how can I play Call of duty 5 without graphic card?*

xp-sp3
Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU 
E5300 @ 2.60GHz
2.99GHz, 2.99 GB of RAM


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: how can I play Call of duty 5 without graphic card?*

Is there a name and model on the front of the PC?

If not download and run Speccy System Information after it runs go to the file menu and Publish the results to Piriform's web site, you will then be given a URL to copy and paste in your next post so we can access the data.

The video card is the important info missing


----------



## kec1995 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: how can I play Call of duty 5 without graphic card?*

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/5ruYaptfGmdmkmsYPbOImZi 
Here you are, I hope that's that


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: how can I play Call of duty 5 without graphic card?*

That's kind of what I was expecting, it's Intel GMA3100 Integrated video, that's not going to run the game, there is no software that actually works that can take the place of a discrete video card while keeping the game playable.

One other thing to note the CPU temp is way too warm for a E5300 I would expect to see low 50's c top. 


> CPU
> Intel Pentium E5300 @ 2.60GHz:
> 68 °C
> Wolfdale 45nm Technology


Have you dusted the heatsinks with a can of compressed air recently?


----------



## kec1995 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: how can I play Call of duty 5 without graphic card?*

Thanks for your help. 
Can you tell me what kind of graphic card I need for playing Cod 5. 
I havent dusted anything


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: how can I play Call of duty 5 without graphic card?*

Get a can of compressed air from a office supply, computer store even some hardware stores carry them to blow the dust bunnies off the heat sink.

The minimum required card is a Nvidia 6600GT or ATI 1600XT, both of which are long out of production in cards available currently a ATI HD4650 or higher, Nvidia GT440 or higher.

Of course you will most likely need a more powerful Power Supply to power the card we recommend a quality 550w or higher for a PCIe x16 card.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: how can I play Call of duty 5 without graphic card?*

depending on your budget we can recommend a good video card and a power supply


----------

